# Looking for ideas to drive people to our site/blog.



## Inspired Zebra (Oct 18, 2010)

We are a brand new company and are trying to drive traffic to our site, Facebook page and our blog. We are on Twitter and that seems to help a little. Please share any success stories and ideas you might have. Thank you!


----------



## ktbbrand (Jun 11, 2010)

twitter: follow, tweet, retweet.
facebook: get your friends to suggest your page 
blog: like everything else, link it to your email sig and everything else. also do some seo work and link exchanges

offline: stickers...lots of it.


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

Well first off, for the picture of the zebra being so colorful... your blog is so dull gray... sorry, bugs me.

Social networking you have to engage with people. If you are starting out, go out and find people who will support you and join your group/twitter. If you sit back and wait for people to eventually find you, you will be waiting a long time. 

Seek people.

Make sure you are engaging your fans even if its a little engagement, it still means something to others.

Have people in general retweet your stuff, if enough people do that, the curiosity will get around and eventually someone will buy something, and you may get potential followers. 

I was curious with the name of your company alone that I wanted to check it out.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Totally agree with Adam and Tim. We started out on Facebook, covered fitness shows for my other company then started sponsoring a few athletes. Within 4 months, went from 120 fans to almost 1200 now and growing everyday


----------



## Unknownthreads (Oct 28, 2010)

Facebook is always a good practice, Twittier is good, but alot of sales i generate is from youtube, making a channel, and updating it once a week with what is going on with your company is awesome, youtube is now the number 2 search engine right behind google, so mine as well get your name out there, the more the better.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Unknownthreads said:


> Facebook is always a good practice, Twittier is good, but alot of sales i generate is from youtube, making a channel, and updating it once a week with what is going on with your company is awesome, youtube is now the number 2 search engine right behind google, so mine as well get your name out there, the more the better.


I've thought about making some YouTube videos but I wasn't sure if anyone would even be interested in watching them. I mean I wouldn't really know what to do.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I generate most of my sales locally. I put hang tags on every one of my shirts that are basically like my business card on one side (with my website URL and everything), and that have a story about how and why I made that particular design (and washing instructions) on the back. Over time this has led to more people visiting my site (and Google searches for my brand name). 

Which brings me to my second tip - SEO. It takes time, but seeing as how it looks like you do some sort of printing it'd probably benefit you to appear in local Google searches.

Your blog can help with SEO, and to drive traffic to your blog, comment on other like-minded blogs, this has helped for me.

As far as the "social" stuff - don't believe the hype, it's a tool just like anything else. if Facebook and Twitter are sucking away too much time relative to the amount of benefit you're getting from them, just quit, it's probably not going to work out well in the end. Your real "fans" and "followers" will follow you elsewhere anyway.

There are a ton of people using social channels and the Internet to market things, these channels are saturated - if you want to stand out from the noise I'd highly recommend you invest something in local selling or advertising, even if it's just business cards, stickers, fliers, etc.


----------



## Inspired Zebra (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great ideas. I am working on the social media stuff and I am getting a little traffic from it. Not many sales yet but at least they are generating some interest. 

I will definitely start to get into the local stores and groups. Just a matter of getting our foot in the door.

Thanks, again. We appreciate the help!


----------



## LogoSportswearMe (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you have an email newsletter? You could get your customers to sign up for it and then give them monthly updates and include the links to all of your sites in there! Hope that helps


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

TRY THIS!
DIY Website Promotion | How to Create and Submit Websites to Search Engines like Google | Free Site Submission | Website Ranking | Do It Yourself


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

oh I forgot to tell you that I like the site.how you blurred the background goes with the whole theme you got going.neat.good luck!


----------



## MandyB215 (Nov 2, 2010)

Inspired Zebra said:


> I will definitely start to get into the local stores and groups. Just a matter of getting our foot in the door.


I'm new here, but if I may offer my opinion. I don't know what kind/ if any relationship you have with any other specialty shops in your area. But, one thing that I did, Is if you have a decent relationship with a manager of a specialty shop, then talk with them, they may let you place fliers on their counter top.

I do a lot of motorcycle shirts, seems to be a decent size scene here. I have a great relationship with a few of the motorcycle dealers, and motorcycle accessory shops, so naturally, when I approached them with putting some fliers on their counters, they had no issue with it. As what I was selling wasn't competing with their business. If you do anything of specialty like that, maybe try to contact corresponding specialty shops, as long as it isn't competing with what they are trying to sell, they should have no problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## bananastees (Nov 5, 2010)

We are in the same boat in that we have just started our brand and are working hard at building up a following. I think the thing to remember is that there are no silver bullets and it's a process that takes time. 

Using a program like TweetAdder can help take a bit of the leg-work out - but I think it needs to be used in a targeted and controlled way. 

LinkedIn is also a useful site to find people that are active in your area and start to contact them directly.

Become an active participator in blogs and sites where the people you are looking to influence hang out - but without becoming "salesy"

Give Seth Godin's 'Unleashing The Ideavirus' a listen/read


----------



## Inspired Zebra (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great comments and ideas. I will be working on getting a great site up over the next couple of weeks. I hope to be ready to go for the holidays! Thanks, again, and best of luck!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

bananastees said:


> We are in the same boat in that we have just started our brand and are working hard at building up a following. I think the thing to remember is that there are no silver bullets and it's a process that takes time.
> 
> Using a program like TweetAdder can help take a bit of the leg-work out - but I think it needs to be used in a targeted and controlled way.
> 
> ...


Tweet Adder doesn't just give you a bunch of people who want 23984723947639582 Twitter followers?

I am curious about your experiences with it.


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

If your site is a t-shirt website, I surely could not tell. 
I only perused your website briefly, but where were your t-shirts? I did not even see a tab/link to see your shirts? And starting off with a long story, you might want to put under a tab, IF a person would truly like to read it. 

You're company does sound interesting, but still I am wondering where the shirts are at. Your focus seems to be going in a couple of different ways. CONDENSE your focus to your main priority, whether it be shirts, inspirational quotes, etc. 

MAKE people want to peruse through your website!

Cheers!


----------



## Inspired Zebra (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I have reworked the site and would love your opinion on the new set up. I still need to get the newsletter and sign up page up and running. I am not sure how to do it but will be working on it over the next few days. Please let me know what you think. www.inspiredzebra.com

Thanks!


----------



## rockz12 (Feb 4, 2009)

facebook advertising has been a helpful tool


----------



## MySizeCheapTees (Oct 6, 2010)

Create content that people want to read. Why do you visit other websites? Insightful content that is relevant to your readers is the best way. When you do have content, use stumbleupon, digg, and other sites to get traffic.


----------

